
How One Brain Came Back from Unconsciousness - ecopoesis
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2015/06/dylan-rizzo-coma.html?mid=fb-share-scienceofus?repost=true
======
farresito
I think we might see a lot of progress in this field in the next couple of
decades, given the amount of people that have concussions and brain injuries.

------
Mithaldu
The american attitude towards seat belts is amazing. The article describes him
as a great guy, and mentions the belt only a single time, regardless of the
fact that, while he did not hit anyone, that crass irresponsibility caused
immeasurable injury to his family, as well as massive amounts of cost to the
tax payer.

~~~
yeukhon
> as well as massive amounts of cost to the tax payer

I just have a problem with this statement because this sounds like just-world
attitude. I think there is still a meaning that people do chime in money for
the society as a whole (but I am not in favor of socialism myself, and I am
not happy about having at least 1/4 of my paycheck deducted for a dozen of tax
reasons). If we were to argue about tax payer money, I think everyone is
sharing some dimes, even if his whole family has been paying taxes for others'
mistakes.

Is there a country where seat belt is mandatory in every seat in the car? A
lot of private shutel buses don't even come with seat belt when I look for
one!

~~~
biturd
Busses are designed in a way in which adding seat belts would be more harmful.
It has to do with a combination of the seat in front of the person, how the
seat they are sitting in is made to be very strong but collapse forward where
the front seat acts as an airbag of sorts.

There is a How it's Made episode on school busses that explains it in short
detail.

I can say, in my area, public transportation has never had sear lets, and do
not to this day. The school busses are still all very old, and I doubt they
have them. They did not when i went to school, and I don't see retrofitting
them without full seat replacements as they are designed to break away and
assume you are not connected to the seat.

------
darkhorn
What it has to to with his hair color?

